# Hair is bumpy and won't lay flat?



## cheburashka (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi all!

My hair will not lay flat. Even if I leave it down the entire time to dry. certain areas at the roots seem like they have way too much volume and get bumpy and textured. It seems like the roots go the opposite way of my hair if I pull it up at all. 

Does anyone know why this happens or how I can fix it?


----------



## Lee Lee (Jul 29, 2017)

Are u talking about when you put it up like in a pony tail? You need a brush with thick bristles, after you put the hair tie in, hold the hair in position that you want it, then use the brush to even out all the bumps to make it flat


----------



## Lee Lee (Jul 29, 2017)

I use this brush it's cheap by goody, it's called amp it up,you can also use it to get the bumps out of your wearing your hair down, when you just let it air dry it'll go all sorts of ways lol


----------



## Lee Lee (Jul 29, 2017)

Correction: I meant to say before you put the hair tie in hold in position then brush the bumpy parts


----------

